# Tribune Media Services and Virgin Media Sign Entertainment Data Agreement



## melmatic (Nov 24, 2009)

TMS Information Will Enable Advanced Search and Discovery of Linear, On-Demand and Broadband Video Content for Virgin Media Subscribers

TMS will provide Virgin Media with rich, deep and robust entertainment content including linear TV schedules, program and video-on-demand metadata, celebrity metadata and images. The agreement also includes TMS TV Showcards which offer show synopses, logos, cast ensemble and cast-in-character photos plus award histories. TMS Unique IDs serve as the data taxonomy which ties all the information together allowing easy search and discovery of related content across all programming sources and consumer devices.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...n-entertainment-data-agreement-112947739.html


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well yes. Doesn't this just mean their Tivo? Or it might possibly be a wider-ranging agreement as I have heard that they are hoping to - _eventually_ - update all their STBs to some version of the Tivo software.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm a bit confused with that - TiVo usually take care of their own data (and contract Tribune for that).

Maybe VM just want to have the same rich data across all boxes - non-TiVo as well as TiVo - it's probably better than their existing data. TiVo possibly required that agreement to develop software for VMs other boxes (the original announcement said TiVo would be developing all software for VM boxes - not just the PVRs.

[edit] hmm did you just update your post carl ?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

OK, so Virgin are buying TiVo formatted data directly from TMS.

This sounds like very bad thing. It means that TiVo are buying the data for UK S1s for the legacy crew alone; no subsidy because the data has to be bought for Virgin.

That significantly increases the costs of keeping the service going.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> [edit] hmm did you just update your post carl ?


Erm... nope.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

cwaring said:


> Erm... nope.


Ok,sorry - I must've skipped over your second sentence then.


----------

